

On Finding Bugs in Google's V8 - jaimefjorge
http://www.qamine.com/blog/v8

======
js2
_Finally, if you are a V8 developer, I have a number of situations I would
like to discuss with you in private._

Contact info for the v8 project is listed on <http://code.google.com/p/v8/>

You can ping the devs directly. svn/git blame will suggest a specific dev you
can cc.

------
robertnn
This seems like a really useful tool! Would be very nice to have this
integrated in the build process and get warnings for each issue found.

~~~
jaimefjorge
I would really love do that. It is indeed a logical step.

However I feel I need to start small and understand the market and customers
first.

Thanks for your feedback!

